# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Setubal

## rita jesus

boas malta de setubal ou arredores ou quem quera vir adorava combinar uma mare para irmos apanhar as equipas de limpeza  :Olá:  :Pracima:

----------


## imricardo

Eu alinho!
Deixa me uma PM, se quiseres!
 :SbOk:

----------


## rita jesus

:bompost: boas malta vamos no dia 23 mais tarde falamos um abraco para todos :tutasla:

----------


## rita jesus

:yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## rita jesus

algem quer vir  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## rita jesus

no sabado

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Rita

Porque não aproveitas quando fazemos as recolhas de água e apareçes... assim trocas algumas idéias e podes combinar melhor com alguns dos doidos que teimam em manter vivo este tipo de vicio dos aquarios.
o tópico onde costumo combinar as recolhas chama-se: recolha da margem sul, por norma estas recolhas realizam-se na zona de Setúbal.
Em principio o próximo encontro é no fim-de-semana de 6 e 7 de Junho.

----------


## rita jesus

era um boa ideia temos que ver as hora e o sitio combinado

----------

